# Musings on Self Defense ~ By Chuck Hawks



## Lisa (Mar 18, 2007)

Good Read. 



> Self-defense, in this case, means self-defense with a firearm.  And that is a subject worth some serious thought _before_ a person has to confront a life and death situation.  There are moral, legal, and practical issues to be considered.
> 
> 
> I have tried to do this, but let me state up front that I have never had to use a firearm in defense of my life, and I hope that I never need to do so. All gun owners should give self-defense some serious thought since, should it ever be necessary, their firearm may represent the means to stop a real threat to their life or someone else's life.
> ...



Full Article

What are you thoughts on what Chuck says?  He puts a disclaimer at the bottom:



> The above is by no means, nor is it intended to be, a complete treatise on the subject of self defense. It is just intended to be a starting point; some things to consider as you formulate you own doctrine for dealing with this important and challenging issue.



Would you add anything, take anything away?


----------



## tellner (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't absolutely agree with everything he says. On the whole it's good standard advice.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2007)

If I were to follow the "Oath Of Peace" then I would act accordingly best to my circumstances allow. However, in my mindset ANYONE pointing a (loaded) gun in my direction has the intent to kill me. True there may be times that it'll be accidental pointing but regardless I will do what I can to prevent that accident or intentional shooting from happening. If it means taking the life of the intentional shooter then so be it, with the accidental getting out of harms way or moving the barrel (if in close proximity) away from me (and others) quickly and safely as possible. But then no-one in their right mind would want to be around anyone who doesn't know firearm safety... even if it's in practice or training, firearm safety is absolute and unflexible. 

Someone with a knife I will treat just as the same as I would with a gun. Hell, *any* weapon in my direction I will see it as a threat to my life. But will act accordingly depending upon the weapon and the user. 

There are far too many idiots (see www.darwinawards.com for details) out there to allow a casual pointing of a weapon.


----------

